# Replacing Radio/cd Player



## 2224 (Jun 5, 2006)

We have a radio/cd player under the shelf that holds the TV and was wondering has anyone found a replacement to that unit. The quality of ours is poor and the cd player does not work.
Anyone know where I can find this product ?
Thanks
[email protected]


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

action Hi edavion. action

Welcome to Outbackers









Which Outback model do you have? We have a Jensen auto stereo in ours. The CD player acts up in it all the time...Don't know why they have to put something so substandard in such a nice TT...speakers included









Dawn


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

We thought about doing this but decide to put the money into an iPod player. I get a lot more use out of this player and I can take to other locations while camping and while not camping.

You'll need AC power or an inverter to make this work...does not run on batteries.

http://www.bose.com/controller?event=VIEW_...edia_index&ck=0


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Oregon_Camper said:


> We thought about doing this but decide to put the money into an iPod player. I get a lot more use out of this player and I can take to other locations while camping and while not camping.
> 
> You'll need AC power or an inverter to make this work...does not run on batteries.
> 
> ...


Oooooh! I like that! I have an Ipod...I'm gonna go get me one of 
those







.

Thanks for the idea








Dawn


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

You can put any type of automotive radio you want as a replacement
My is just fine for me

Don


----------



## gregjoyal (Jan 25, 2005)

HootBob said:


> You can put any type of automotive radio you want as a replacement
> My is just fine for me
> 
> Don
> [snapback]131201[/snapback]​


Well, now that all depends on what year his trailer is. My 04 has a radio that looks more like one of those kitchen under-the-cabinet types (which sounds good enough for me). To put a regular automotive stereo in, I'd either have to put it somewhere else (I remember someone putting one in the space above the microwave) or build a small box for it since there is a hole under the cabinet that is just the right size for my under-the-cabinet stereo.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Ours is a standard automotive type unit as well. So we can really put in anything we want. A word about the OEM speakers (if you can call them that







), they are wired mono. If you do upgrade, be sure to rewire them in stereo (or better!







), or you will not be getting what you paid for.









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## luv2rv (Jun 21, 2004)

PDX_Doug said:


> If you do upgrade, be sure to rewire them in stereo (or better!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Doug, has anyone posted instructions previously on how to rewire for stereo? If not could you?

Thanks,
Wayne


----------



## Katrina (Dec 16, 2004)

PDX_Doug said:


> Ours is a standard automotive type unit as well. So we can really put in anything we want. A word about the OEM speakers (if you can call them that
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hmmmmmm...must depend on if Gilligan was working that day or not.
The Jenson in my 05 is wired in stereo.

Edavion, 
Depending on what year your Outback is, it will have different radios in it.
If you have the Jenson stereo, you can replace it with any automotive stereo of your choosing.
If you have one of the older units, you can still replace it with an automotive stereo and use an under cabinet mount for it.
the under cabinet mount is available from www.crutchfield.com and will be included for free if you order a stereo from them. Just mention to them how you are mounting it and they will include the mount.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

luv2rv said:


> Doug, has anyone posted instructions previously on how to rewire for stereo?


Actually somebody has... The wiring part is not complicated, it stringing the new wire through the ceiling that is the trick. I wish I could remember exactlt what they did, but it escapes me right now.

If I remember correctly, the wires run from the head unit to the first speaker, and then on to the second (parallel wiring). Since the first speaker is fairly close at hand, you could just cut the wires there, splice on new ones to extend the second speaker line, and fish it back to the head unit. Just be sure you keep track of how you are splicing things, so you can get it all in phase.









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

> My is just fine for me


I guess mine is, too, since I've never used it.









Mark


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

keeper18 said:


> Just make sure you don't overpower your speakers.
> [snapback]131176[/snapback]​


 Thats a joke, right???

I think a Walkman would overpower the stock speakers..









Steve


----------



## 2224 (Jun 5, 2006)

This unit is a 25FB 2003 and the unit is an under the cabinet C/D Radio, and finding one for 12 volt is a huge problem.
Anyone have any info on it. It would be really appreciated.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

huntr70 said:


> keeper18 said:
> 
> 
> > Just make sure you don't overpower your speakers.
> ...


LOL...they really do suck eh?


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Oregon_Camper said:


> keeper18 said:
> 
> 
> > Just make sure you don't overpower your speakers.
> ...


LOL...they really do suck eh?
[/quote]

Won't argue with you on that one Jim
May replace mine this weekend

Don


----------



## Katrina (Dec 16, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> This unit is a 25FB 2003 and the unit is an under the cabinet C/D Radio, and finding one for 12 volt is a huge problem.
> Anyone have any info on it. It would be really appreciated.


The following is taken from my earlier post.



> Edavion,
> Depending on what year your Outback is, it will have different radios in it.
> If you have the Jenson stereo, you can replace it with any automotive stereo of your choosing.
> If you have one of the older units, you can still replace it with an automotive stereo and use an under cabinet mount for it.
> the under cabinet mount is available from www.crutchfield.com and will be included for free if you order a stereo from them. Just mention to them how you are mounting it and they will include the mount.


----------

